# The Car Chooses The Driver



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

In Harry Potter, the wand chooses the wizard. In the future, the car might choose the driver. Better still the car will automatically pull over to a safe spot when communicating with an implant that can detect that you are about to have a heart attack or other debilitating incapacitation and automatically call for whatever medical assistance is needed, like OnStar on steriods.
___
http://jalopnik.com/get-ready-for-cars-that-know-your-body-better-than-you-1797547129
*Get Ready For Cars That Know Your Body Better Than You Do*
Aug 4 2017 by Allana Akhtar








AP
Researchers at Deutsche Telekom are making cars that know exactly what you look like, can read your vitals and will even sense your neurological activity, _Futurism_ reports. The car will ideally use a camera to recognize its driver and go pick it up.

And it's not just a select few creeps trying to get cars to potentially see through your clothes-a recent report predicts a third of new cars in 2025 will use this biometrics to make decisions by reading your body.

Take the German automaker Continental: engineers unveiled their Biometric Access System at the 2017 Consumer Electronics Showcase earlier this year. Instead of keys, the system uses fingerprint sensors to start the engine, and adjusts the car's settings based on its facial recognition software, according to _Futurism:_

At the same event, electronics company Gentex revealed their biometric system. This iris-scanning technology can be incorporated into a vehicle's rear-view mirror and is 99.9 percent accurate at confirming a driver's identity. If the person in the car isn't recognized, the system can text the car's owner or limit functionality. If the driver _is_ recognized, everything from the seat to the radio can be adjusted automatically to suit their preferences.

Hopefully this tech doesn't go too far. We all know what happens when machines get a little too close and personal with their owners...









We grow mustaches.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Nobody was interested in this original post  so I moved it here.http://jalopnik.com/advertisers-will-inundate-your-future-autonomous-car-wi-1797535547
_____

http://jalopnik.com/advertisers-will-inundate-your-future-autonomous-car-wi-1797535547
*Advertisers Will Inundate Your Future Autonomous Car With Ads Because Of Course They Will*
August 4 2017 by Ryan Felton








Photo: Getty
Ah, man, you see that up there? The Volkwsagen autonomous concept caterpillar called Sedric? Imaging hitting the road in this adorable little guy someday. The Future's going great and you're relaxing in Sedric while it carts your non-driving ass around town. Life's peachy. Sure, that is, if you enjoy being held captive for a horror show of ads. That's the dystopia outlined in a new robot car study from Forrester Research.

The findings are not really surprising; more like the inevitable, logical conclusion. Ads are already everywhere. But the phrasing of this report-summarized by way of _MarTech Today_-gushes with anticipation at the prospect of pumping ads into our personal vehicles of the future.

_If and when autonomous vehicles arrive, it's difficult to envision anything more frightening than a massive tractor-trailer truck hurtling down the highway with no one at the wheel.

But, from a marketer's point of view, the good news is that all those self-driving vehicles - including trucks - will essentially become moving living rooms. And that means a new universe of publishing and advertising opportunities.

"Get ready for your car to become yet another 'screen' where publishers and advertisers compete for your attention," says a new report from Forrester, "Autonomous Vehicles Will Reshape the Global Economy."_​
I can appreciate the cautious approach here to AVs-automakers themselves think it'll take several decades before self-driving cars dominate the market-but, shit, does this next line paint a godawful picture:

"Don't be surprised," the report warns, "when you start to see big brands sponsoring your rides: 'This trip is brought to you by the champagne of beers - Miller High Life.'"

Not to bag on High Life-it is objectively the superior option for cheap domestics-but who's champing at the bit for this? Will ad-free options be offered when cars are purchased ? Is there going to be a choice of what kind of ad you can listen to, similar to what Hulu does today? Can you turn the volume down?

The story goes on to describe a scenario where "brands" could create experiences based on where the car's headed. That'll be super nice if, say, you have to a dire visit to the doctor. Just picture it:

Car: _Are you suffering from [pick your disease]_

You: Yes!!! Aghhh

Car: _Have you considered [medication you don't know or never heard of]? Side effects include: [list that goes on for duration of ride]._

Mm ... yeah, the future looks cool.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

If these cars will be able to sense my preferences does that mean they'll know to put some cool jazz on the music system as the female car voice coos sweet nothings to me as the anatomically correct robotic arm and hand unzip my fly and gently stroke me to a happy ending?

If so I'm all in with this technology.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

OP - good stories thanks for the share.



Gung-Ho said:


> If these cars will be able to sense my preferences does that mean they'll know to put some cool jazz on the music system as the female car voice coos sweet nothings to me as the anatomically correct robotic arm and hand unzip my fly and gently stroke me to a happy ending?
> 
> If so I'm all in with this technology.


Was laughing and then thought...ew. Though if it does mean that, divorces will skyrocket. "Yes, I do prefer my battery operated girlfriend to you. She don't complain!"


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> If these cars will be able to sense my preferences does that mean they'll know to put some cool jazz on the music system as the female car voice coos sweet nothings to me


The technology to "learn" your preferences and habits already exists in Google's Ad-choices and similar products.


Gung-Ho said:


> as the anatomically correct robotic arm and hand unzip my fly and gently stroke me to a happy ending? If so I'm all in with this technology.


No doubt more aggressive car dealerships in the future may offer this as an optional accessory for manufacturers that do not have it as part of a high-end luxury package.  Of course, you may not want to pay the extra cost if your robot companion already provides the same services (versions for male, female, and bi). We know that one of the first major uses of most new technology is porn and sex.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Maven said:


> We know that one of the first major uses of most new technology is porn and sex.


I'm not sure I totally agree with this statement. I mean for example the _INTERNET _was a new technology only a relatively few years ago and I hardly have seen any evidence of sex or pornography being an aspect of it.


----------

